# Kernfusion



## PrivateCeralion (10. Juli 2016)

Energiegewinnung der Zukunft oder technisch niemals möglich?

In diesem Thread kann über die Funktion und Umsetzung von Kernfusion diskutiert werden. 
Auch News können hier gepostet werden.

Viele Grüße,
PrivateCeralion


----------



## Elkinator (10. Juli 2016)

Damit mal alle wissen um was es hier geht!


Kernfusion  – Grundlagenforschung für eine neue Energiequelle

Kernfusion

Kernfusion: Wichtiger Schritt gelungen: Fusions-Brennstoff erzeugt erstmals mehr Energie als ihm zugeführt wurde

Kompakte  Kernfusion – alles nur PR?: Vollmundige, aber vage Ankündigungen von  Lockheed Martin wecken Skepsis

Kernfusion:  Forschungsanlage nimmt Betrieb auf: Wendelstein 7-X in Greifswald  erzeugt erstes Helium-Plasma

Kernfusion: Erstes Wasserstoff-Plasma im Testreaktor: Fusionsanlage Wendelstein 7-X hat den wissenschaftlichen Betrieb begonnen

Kernfusion erzeugt erstmals Energie

"Durchbruch" bei Kernfusion trifft auf Skepsis

Energie aus Kernfusion

Masse-Energie-Beziehung in der Kernphysik

Grundlagen der Kernfusion

Energiequelle der Zukunft oder Milliardengrab?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kernfusion...*

... ist in 50 Jahren garantiert "in 50 Jahren serienreif" 
Wir leben unter dem größten Kernfusionsreaktor im Umkreis mehrerer Lichtjahre und haben die Technologie, ihn anzuzapfen. DAS ist die Energie der Gegenwart und der Zukunft, alles andere ist imho ein Abfallprodukt der H-Bombenforschung und ein Milliardengrab. Ehe wir Fusionsreaktoren für interstellare Raumschiffe benötigen, werden noch einige Jahrhunderte ins Land ziehen - so lange würde ich das als Grundlagenfoschung wie jede andere auch betrachten und dementsprechend finanzieren. Muss ich sagen, wieviel z.B. Grundlagenforschung in der Ökologie im Jahr erhält?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Energiegewinnung der Zukunft oder technisch niemals möglich?



Technisch möglich ist es ja schon, nur eben wird das ganze nie wirtschaftlich aufgehen.
Aber das hat ja noch nie einen interessiert. Kernfusion ist ein Prestige Objekt, daher wird man auch in 50 Jahren noch Milliarden darin versenken.
Lieber die Energiegewinnung dezentralisieren. Windkraft eben, Wasserkraft, Geothermische Energie, Biomasse, Solarzellen. 
Und natürlich Energie effizienter werden. Abgesehen davon einfach mal Energie sparen -- also Licht aus, wo keiner hockt, die Wohnung im Winter nicht auf 25° aufheizen, usw.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kernfusion...*

Im Prinzip ist das Problem das wenige neue Reaktoren bauen, da der Nutzen erst viel Später eintritt. Die momentan genutzten großen Fusionsreaktoren stammen teils noch aus den 80ern. Dennoch wurden enorme Fortschritte gemacht, nach dem aktuellem stand der Wissenschaft muß man noch eine Steigerung des Verhältnisses von einspeister Heizenergie zu gewonnener Fusionsenergie  um den Faktor 6 hinbekommen, damit man an ein Fusionskraftwerk denken kann. ITER zielt auf ein vielfaches ab und DEMO beschäftigt sich dann mit der praktischen Umsetzung.

Es ist in Reichweite (wurde auch einmal Zeit), man muß jetzt nur noch etwas Gas geben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Muss ich sagen, wieviel z.B. Grundlagenforschung in der Ökologie im Jahr erhält?



Tolles Argument, weil das eine nichts bekommt soll das andere auch nichts bekommen. Im übrigen ist es völlig falsch, Ökoprojekte stehen bei Forschung jeglicher Art hoch im Kurs, man muß schon teilweise nach Projekten suchen die nichts damit zutun haben (und die werden dann auf das übelste verleumdet und bekämpft, z.B. Fracking). Nimmt man die EEG Milliarden noch dazu, dann wird schnell klar das die Sache vorne und hinten nicht stimmt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kernfusion...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... ist in 50 Jahren garantiert "in 50 Jahren serienreif"



Da gibts doch iirc sowas wie ne "Fusionskonstante" - der immer gleich bleibende Zeitraum zwischen jetzt und "serienreif".


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kernfusion...*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da gibts doch iirc sowas wie ne "Fusionskonstante" - der immer gleich bleibende Zeitraum zwischen jetzt und "serienreif".



Ist die gleiche Konstante, die es gibt zwischen "Brennstäbe lagern" und "sicheres Endlager gefunden" gibt.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kernfusion...*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da gibts doch iirc sowas wie ne "Fusionskonstante" - der immer gleich bleibende Zeitraum zwischen jetzt und "serienreif".



Das ist die berühmte Ölkonstante:

Olkonstante – Wikipedia

Wenn man sich allerdings mit der Fusion genauer beschäftigt, dann erkennt man das sie wohl nach ITER und DEMO kommen wird, die große Frage ist ob sie dann wirtschaftlich ist. Da kann man dann aber immer noch eine Einspeisevergütung wie die EEG Umlage einführen...

Beim Öl wird es allerdings so kommen wie ein saudischer Ölminister einst vorhergesagt hat"die Steinzeit ist nicht aus Mangel an Steinen zu Ende gegangen" vermutlich wird sich schon bald etwas besseres finden.


----------



## Laudian (10. Juli 2016)

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die für Kernfusion zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel immer noch sehr klein sind, wenn man sie mit dem Manhatten Projekt vergleicht, an dem immerhin 130.000 Menschen unter dem Druck eines Weltkrieges mitgearbeitet haben.
Deswegen ist es einfach unrealistisch zu erwarten, dass Kernfusion demnächst unsere herkömmliche Stromversorgung ersetzt.

Daran, dass Fusionsreaktoren irgendwann einsatzbereit sind, habe ich aber keinen Zweifel. Auch nicht daran, dass sie dann irgendwann andere, weniger zuverlässige Energiequellen wie Windkraft oder Solarkraft verdrängen werden, die nur bei bestimmtem Wetter oder zu bestimmten Tageszeiten funktionieren.

Da bei der Kernfusion auch keine selbsterhaltende Kettenreaktion abläuft, habe ich auch deutlich weniger Sicherheitsbedenken, als bei der schwer zu kontrollierenden Kernspaltung.

Da der aktuelle Zeitplan (welcher sich immer wieder nach hinten verschiebt) Tests mit Deuterium und Tritium in ITER erst ab 2027 vorsieht, müssen wir vor 2035 wohl auf keinen Fall mit Fusionskraftwerken rechnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2016)

Das Manhattanprojekt hat inflationsbereinigt (!) 25 Mrd. Dollar gekostet. Allein für den Bau des ITER stehen aktuell 16 Milliarden auf der Liste (zzgl Betrieb), Wendelstein-X bei 1,6 Milliarden, für JET finde ich keine Angaben inklusive Betriebskosten aber der Bau lag bei 0,5 Milliarden und wenn das Bau/Betriebsverhältnis ähnlich wie bei Wendelstein ist (aufgrund der Nachrüstungen wird es wesentlich schlechter sein), sind das noch einmal 2 Milliarden. Und das sind jetzt nur die drei europäischen Projekte, zu denen ich schnell Zahlen finden konnte. ASDEX ist vermutlich noch größer als JET, TEXTOR sehr lange in Betrieb, teilmilitärische Projekte wie LMJ halten ihr Budget erst recht versteckt.

Also was den Finanzierungsaufwand geht, braucht sich die "zivile" Kernfusion tatsächlich kaum vor manch Rüstungsprojekt zu verstecken - was, wie gesagt, sehr sehr ungewöhnlich ist für ein Forschungsgebiet, dass immer noch mit Grundlagenforschung beschäftigt ist. In so ziemlich allen anderen Fachrichtungen stehen da nicht nur keine Milliarden, sondern auch keine Millionen zur Verfügung, sondern mit etwas Glück (!) ein paar Zehntausender.

DEMO, als Nachfolgeexperiment von ITER wird ohne weitere Verzögerungen überigens nicht vor 2040, eher 2050 anlaufen. Das wäre das erste mal, dass Fusionsforschung von Grundlage zum Anwendungsbezug wechselt. Mit einem ersten kommerziellen Kraftwerk ist dann 1-2 weitere Anlagen später zu rechnen, also nicht vor 2100 - wenn sich denn dann ein kommerzieller Betreiber findet und es nicht zu weiteren Verzögerungen kommt, was das absolut erste Mal in der Geschichte der Fusionsforschung wäre. Realisitischer ist wohl 2150 und wie ich unsere Politik so kenne, hat sie das Probelm des Atommülls (der auch bei Fusion in geringerem Maße durch die verstrahlten und verschleißenden Reaktorteile anfällt) immer noch nicht gelöst 

Noch mal zu Erinnerung: Unsere Energieversorgung müssen wir bis 2050 in den Griff bekommen, das ist ein rundes Jahrhundert früher und um das zu schaffen, fehlen noch ein paar Milliarden...


----------



## Pu244 (11. Juli 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Manhattanprojekt hat inflationsbereinigt (!) 25 Mrd. Dollar gekostet.


Diese historische Inflationsbereinigung läßt meistens das Produktionswachstum außer acht. Heute sind 25 Mrd nicht soviel, allein der jährliche deutsche Verteidigungshaushalt hat deutlich mehr, damals war das aber eine gigantische Sache von nie gekanntem Ausmaß, lediglich das V2 Programm konnte mithalten. Dafür das die halbe Welt daran forscht ist das relativ wenig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In so ziemlich allen anderen Fachrichtungen stehen da nicht nur keine Milliarden, sondern auch keine Millionen zur Verfügung, sondern mit etwas Glück (!) ein paar Zehntausender.



Als Bewohner der Wissenschaftsstadt Darmstadt kann ich dir Sagen das es Käse ist, andere Disziplinen erhalten auch reichlich Geld, z.B. die GSI mit ihrem Beschleunigerring oder dem Petawattlaser PHELIX.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch mal zu Erinnerung: Unsere Energieversorgung müssen wir bis 2050 in den Griff bekommen, das ist ein rundes Jahrhundert früher und um das zu schaffen, fehlen noch ein paar Milliarden...



Das wird auch gemacht, viele Länder setzen auf neue Kernkraftwerke oder betreiben die alten einfach bis zum erbrechen weiter (Belgien Schweiz, Frankreich, USA, Ukraine, und viele andere). Allein schon deshalb sollte man mit der Fusionsforschung ordentlich Gas geben oder willst du einen neuen Supergau?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das wird auch gemacht, viele Länder setzen auf neue Kernkraftwerke oder betreiben die alten einfach bis zum erbrechen weiter (Belgien Schweiz, Frankreich, USA, Ukraine, und viele andere). Allein schon deshalb sollte man mit der Fusionsforschung ordentlich Gas geben oder willst du einen neuen Supergau?



Der nächste Supergau wird auf jeden Fall kommen, weil die Energie Unternehmen immer weniger Geld in die Kraftwerke stecken und die Gewinne lieber ausschütten.
Mein Tipp ist ja Frankreich. Dann haben wir auch was davon.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Tipp ist ja Frankreich. Dann haben wir auch was davon.



Ich sag Bescheid wenns soweit ist. Das AKW Cattenom ist quasi vor meiner Haustür. 
http://www.xzcute.com/akw/maps/stoerfall_akw_cattenom.gif


----------



## Hänschen (11. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht braucht es die Kernfusion als redundantes Backupsystem, so dass im Notfall (Asteroiden, Vulkane etc. Staubverdunklung) noch was geht.

Irgendwann ist die Kohle ja alle und das Öl auch, und Kernkraft wollen sie ja nicht haben.


----------



## Pu244 (11. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der nächste Supergau wird auf jeden Fall kommen, weil die Energie Unternehmen immer weniger Geld in die Kraftwerke stecken und die Gewinne lieber ausschütten.
> Mein Tipp ist ja Frankreich. Dann haben wir auch was davon.



Ich tippe eher auf Fessenheim, Doel, Tihange oder auch Beznau, mein bisheriger Favorit Mühleberg geht Ende 2019 vom Netz, während Beznau noch bis zu seinem 80. Geburtstag, im Jahr 2049, Party machen darf. Man sollte diese alten Reaktoren möglichst schnell durch neue ersetzen, allerdings werden leider keine neuen gebaut.



Hänschen schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist die Kohle ja alle und das Öl auch, und Kernkraft wollen sie ja nicht haben.



Kommt darauf an, in Deutschland und Österreich nicht, aber nicht in allen Ländern herrscht eine solche Phobie. Eigentlich steht Deutschland mit seinen Ausstiegsplänen recht isoliert da, es steigen wohl deutlich mehr Länder ein als aus (ob die Schweden ernst machen steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juli 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist die Kohle ja alle und das Öl auch, und Kernkraft wollen sie ja nicht haben.



Was meinst du wie schnell die allerallermeisten Kernkraftgegner ihre Meinung ändern würden wenn auf einmal kein Strom mehr in der Steckdose wäre...? 

Da gibts Leute die wollen keine Kernenergie weil gefährlich, keine Fossilen weil CO2, keine Windenergie weil die Mühlen so schei*e in der Landschaft aussehen und so weiter - aber wehe es ist mal 2 Stunden Stromausfall in der Siedlung, dann stehen die Leute auf der Straße und wissen nicht mehr was sie machen sollen weil ja nix mehr funktioniert (ist tatsächlich so passiert hier in der Nähe! ).

Was das angeht wären funktionierende Fusionsreaktoren wohl die Lösung aller Probleme ums euphemistisch auszudrücken... aber da es die nicht gibt muss halt weiter konventionell gearbeitet werden und die entsprechenden Personen müssen weiter ertragen werden.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was das angeht wären funktionierende Fusionsreaktoren wohl die Lösung aller Probleme ums euphemistisch auszudrücken... aber da es die nicht gibt muss halt weiter konventionell gearbeitet werden und die entsprechenden Personen müssen weiter ertragen werden.



Aber wie immer werden die Strahlenschäden minimiert dargestellt oder gar außer Acht gelassen. Dabei erzeugt ein Fusionsreaktor deutlich mehr schnelle Neutronen als ein Kernspaltungsreaktor. 
Im Prinzip kannst du alle paar Jahre so einen Fusionsreaktor wegwerfen, weil das Material zu stark geschädigt ist.
Da bin ich echt mal neugierig, wie die Forscher das lösen wollen, denn neue Elemente gibt es ja nicht und Legierungen wachsen auch nicht auf Bäumen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Diese historische Inflationsbereinigung läßt meistens das Produktionswachstum außer acht. Heute sind 25 Mrd nicht soviel, allein der jährliche deutsche Verteidigungshaushalt hat deutlich mehr, damals war das aber eine gigantische Sache von nie gekanntem Ausmaß, lediglich das V2 Programm konnte mithalten. Dafür das die halbe Welt daran forscht ist das relativ wenig.



Wenn ich es auch das GDP umrechne waren es auch nur 2,4%. Nicht unbedingt extrem viel für ein kriegsentscheidenes Rüstungsprogramm in einem Land, das im Krieg liegt.



> Als Bewohner der Wissenschaftsstadt Darmstadt kann ich dir Sagen das es Käse ist, andere Disziplinen erhalten auch reichlich Geld, z.B. die GSI mit ihrem Beschleunigerring oder dem Petawattlaser PHELIX.



Äh - danke für die Bestätigung, dass Atomphysik überfinanziert ist.
Finde doch mal ein Beispiel aus der Biologie (sogenannte "Technologie der Zukunft"), Meterologie/Ozeanographie (die, die aktuelle größte Bedrohung für unsere Zivilisation erklären), Medienwissenschaften (Stichwort: "Informationszeitalter"), Soziologie/Politologie (Friedensforschung. Könnte auf diesem Planeten ggf. jemand gebrauchen), Psychologie (so ziemlich jede im Anstieg befindliche Krankheit die nicht Krebs ist) oder Agrar/Ökothropologie (ja, auch 10 Milliarden Menschen werden Essen wollen). Und das sind jetzt nur die Fachbereiche, bei denen mir spontan wichtige zu lösende Themen einfallen würden, obwohl ich sie nicht (bzw. nicht in dieser Richtung) studiert habe.



> Das wird auch gemacht, viele Länder setzen auf neue Kernkraftwerke oder betreiben die alten einfach bis zum erbrechen weiter (Belgien Schweiz, Frankreich, USA, Ukraine, und viele andere). Allein schon deshalb sollte man mit der Fusionsforschung ordentlich Gas geben oder willst du einen neuen Supergau?



Wie verhindert eine Technik, die mit "ordentlich Gas geben" vielleicht schon in 80 Jahren serienreif ist, irgend etwas am jetzigen Alt-AKW-Bestand ändern? Genau unter dieser Rubrik wäre das gigantische Geldverschwendung in einer Situation mit dringendem Handlungsbedarf. Die AKWs müssten jetzt stillgelegt werden und sollen 10-15 Jahre weiterlaufen. In diesem Zeitfenster hat die Kernfusion nur Ausgaben zu bieten, während erneuerbare Lösungansätze bieten und ganzheitliche Konzepte zu deren Einsatz existieren - aber regelmäßig nicht umgesetzt werden, weil "kein Geld da ist". Kein Wunder, wenn man es für Fusion rausgeschmissen hat.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was meinst du wie schnell die allerallermeisten Kernkraftgegner ihre Meinung ändern würden wenn auf einmal kein Strom mehr in der Steckdose wäre...?
> 
> Da gibts Leute die wollen keine Kernenergie weil gefährlich, keine Fossilen weil CO2, keine Windenergie weil die Mühlen so schei*e in der Landschaft aussehen und so weiter



Gibts das bei dir echt in Kombination? Gegen Kohle UND gegen WKA habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Hänschen (11. Juli 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> - aber wehe es ist mal 2 Stunden Stromausfall in der Siedlung, dann stehen die Leute auf der Straße und wissen nicht mehr was sie machen sollen weil ja nix mehr funktioniert (ist tatsächlich so passiert hier in der Nähe! ).




Bei uns ist mal der Strom ausgefallen nachts und auch draussen die Strassenlaternen.

Es war so schön stockdunkel - so muss es auf dem Land bzw. in unterentwickelten Ländern sein: ganz natürlich wie bei den Urmenschen


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2016)

Und trotzdem nützt dir der volle Akku des Handy nichts, weil der Router ohne Strom kein Wlan bietet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2016)

Die Kernfusion ist eine wunderschöne Idee, aber sämtliche Anlagen, die nach heute bekannten Prinzipchen aufgebaut sind, werden einfach zu teuer. Die Investitionen sind zu hoch, die Dinger kosten nochmal 2-3 mal mehr als Kernkraftwerke. Da ist die EE heute schon viel günstiger, auch mit Speichern. Für Nischen, insbesondere Raumschiffantriebe oder unbemannte U-Boote für jahrelangen autarken Betrieb, mögen sie irgendwann zum Einsatz kommen, aber für die Energiebereitstellung werden sie wirtschaftlich in den nächsten 50 Jahren keinesfalles konkurrenzfähig werden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Juli 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Kernfusion ist eine wunderschöne Idee, aber sämtliche Anlagen, die nach heute bekannten Prinzipchen aufgebaut sind, werden einfach zu teuer. Die Investitionen sind zu hoch, die Dinger kosten nochmal 2-3 mal mehr als Kernkraftwerke. Da ist die EE heute schon viel günstiger, auch mit Speichern. Für Nischen, insbesondere Raumschiffantriebe oder unbemannte U-Boote für jahrelangen autarken Betrieb, mögen sie irgendwann zum Einsatz kommen, aber für die Energiebereitstellung werden sie wirtschaftlich in den nächsten 50 Jahren keinesfalles konkurrenzfähig werden.


Es kommt immer drauf an ob man will oder nicht. Wenn man sich weigert in die Richtung zu forschen und auch Geld riskiert wird da auch nichts draus.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es kommt immer drauf an ob man will oder nicht. Wenn man sich weigert in die Richtung zu forschen und auch Geld riskiert wird da auch nichts draus.



Wie viel Geld wurde denn schon in die Kernfusion versenkt und wie viel Geld in die Windkraft?
Es geht immer nur um Prestige Objekte. So wie jeder Landesfürst seinen Flughafen braucht, auch wenn am Ende drei praktisch nebeneinander stehen und keiner Gewinn erwirtschaftet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es kommt immer drauf an ob man will oder nicht. Wenn man sich weigert in die Richtung zu forschen und auch Geld riskiert wird da auch nichts draus.


Es wird für hunderte Milliarden weltweit geforscht. Aber schau Dir an, was ein Kraftwerkstyp ala ITER für einen riesigen Aufwand erzeugt. Das wird auch in Kleinserie nicht billig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es kommt immer drauf an ob man will oder nicht. Wenn man sich weigert in die Richtung zu forschen und auch Geld riskiert wird da auch nichts draus.




Also in einem gebe ich dir recht: Wenn man Milliarden in eine Technik steckt, bei der man vorher weiß, dass nichts bei rauskommt, dann "riskiert" man kein Geld, sondern verbrennt es einfach. Aber nur mal so zur Orientierung: 
- Wendelstein-X: 1,6 Milliarden Euro, verbraucht Energie ohne Ende und kann nicht einmal "echten" Fusionsbrennstoff aufnehmen.
- ITER: 16 Milliarden Euro (Tendenz steigend), erzeugt mit etwas Glück die Energie, die er selbst verbraucht
- DEMO: mindestens 10 mal so groß wie ITER, 2 GW Nennleistung
- erstes kommerzielles Fusionskraftwerk nochmal Faktor 2 drauf
- KKW Unterweser: 1,5 GW Nennleistung, 9 TWh/a durchschnittliche Produktionsleistung
- Global Tech 1 Offshore-Windpark weit draußen vor der deutschen Küste: 1,4 TWh/a durchschnittliche Produktionsleistung, 1,8 Milliarden Euro

daumen*pi²: Wenn das Verhältnis aus Nenn- und Durchschnittleistung bei Fusionkraftwerken denen von Fissionkraftwerken entspricht (und da das Plasma bei Fusionskraftwerken deutlich empfindlicher ist, ist das eine sehr optimistische Abschätzung), dann wird etwas vom Format von DEMO in 2-3 Jahrzehnten und nach Versenkung weiterer Milliarden in die Forschung vielleicht 11 TWh/a ins Stromnetz einspeisen, dafür aber über 100 Milliarden Euro kosten. Für den gleichen Preis kann ich selbst zu schweine teuren Offshore-Preisen Windspargel mit einer durchschnittlichen Leistung von 70-100 TWh/a ins Meer stellen. Wie bescheuert muss man sein, um viel Geld in eine Technik zu investieren, die vielleicht in drei Jahrzehnten nutzbar ist, wenn man heute schon eine Technik hat, die um den Faktor 8 besser ist? Oder Faktor 15, wenn die Typen die jahrelang null Probleme mit hohen, rauchenden Schornsteinen hatten, mal ein paar onshore-WKAs an ihrem Horizont ertragen?
Wenn ich die Rechnung sehr pessimistisch aufziehe (was ich ja gerne Mache  ) und die oben stehenden von den Fusionsprojekten selsbt stammenden Zahlen mit dem typischen Mehrkostenfaktor Planung-Realisierung bei moderenen AKWs multipliziere, dann könnten wir für den Preis eines einzigen Fusionskraftwerkes die gesamte deutsche Braunkohle bis Ende dieses Jahrzehnts abschalten.
Aber das wäre zugegebenermaßen auch kein "Geld riskieren", weil man den Erfolg ja schon absehen kann


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juli 2016)

@ ruyven

Hier geht es letztendlich um Grundlagenforschung


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder Faktor 15, wenn die Typen die jahrelang null Probleme mit hohen, rauchenden Schornsteinen hatten, mal ein paar onshore-WKAs an ihrem Horizont ertragen?



Die Bayern müssen ja nicht mal Offshore Windanlagen optisch ertragen, da bei ihnen nichts mit Offshore ist, sie müssen nur die Stromleitungen bauen -- machen sie aber nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Rechnung sehr pessimistisch aufziehe (was ich ja gerne Mache  ) und die oben stehenden von den Fusionsprojekten selsbt stammenden Zahlen mit dem typischen Mehrkostenfaktor Planung-Realisierung bei moderenen AKWs multipliziere, dann könnten wir für den Preis eines einzigen Fusionskraftwerkes die gesamte deutsche Braunkohle bis Ende dieses Jahrzehnts abschalten.
> Aber das wäre zugegebenermaßen auch kein "Geld riskieren", weil man den Erfolg ja schon absehen kann



Sag mal, brauchst du nicht ein Kernkraftwerk, um ein Fusionskraftwerk "anzuwerfen"?
Du brauchst ja erst mal massiv Energie, um den Fusionsprozess überhaupt zu starten. Und der muss ja irgendwo herkommen.
Ergo müsste man zu jedem Fusionskraftwerk ein Kernkraftwerk hinstellen, sozusagen als Anlasser. Sofern man mit einem Kernkraftwerk überhaupt auskommt.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Hier geht es letztendlich um Grundlagenforschung



Ja, Grundlagenforschung, die irgendwann man wirtschaftlich sinnvoll sein soll.
Aber schon die Kernkraft hat ja Milliarden verschlungen und wird es noch weiter tun -- da ja der Müll irgendwo hin muss.
Ich würde doch erst mal die Energieerzeugung näher betrachten, bei der erst gar kein Müll anfällt.
Denn bis heute haben wir kein Material, das lange genug "durchhalten" kann, um mit den schnellen Neutronen -- die ja letztendlich die Energie tragen, die wir nutzen wollen -- fertig zu werden, ohne dass man das gleich nach einem Jahr wieder wegwerfen muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> @ ruyven
> 
> Hier geht es letztendlich um Grundlagenforschung



Nein. Wenn Milliarden in etwas gepumpt werden, mit großen Hoffnungen in das Ergebnis, dann ist das anwendungsorientierte Forschung. Nur dass die Hoffnungen hier seit Jahrzehnten enttäuscht werden und es heute genauso wie seit Jahrzehnten absehbar ist, dass sich daran so schnell nichts ändert.
Grundlagenforschung hat keine Hoffnungen bezüglich des Ziels, sondern die allein dem Erkentnissgewinn (um überhaupt erst einmal das Grundlagenwissen für mögliche Anwendungen abschätzen zu können) und bewegt sich in den meisten Fachbereichen bei <100000 €/a, oft <10000 €/a&Projekt. Wenn sich die Fusionsforscher mit dem Budget eines Ozeanographen, eines Feldgenetikers oder eines Archäologen zufrieden geben würden, würde vermutlich niemand etwas sagen. Das würde ich sogar ausdrücklich befürworten, denn auf sehr lange Sicht könnte man neue Energiequellen z.B. für interestellare Raumfahrt gebrauchen - aber für diese Art von Forschung darf man eben kein Geld aus dem Fenster werfen, dass für die Lösung akuter Probleme gedacht war. Und de facto bewegen sich die Fusions-Budgets in Größenordnungen, die allenfalls über die militärische Anwendbarkeit erklärbar werden (die man aber sehr gerne abstreitet) und der kein praktischer (ziviler) Nutzen gegenüber steht.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bayern müssen ja nicht mal Offshore Windanlagen optisch ertragen, da bei ihnen nichts mit Offshore ist, sie müssen nur die Stromleitungen bauen -- machen sie aber nicht.



Wer so blöd ist, Seehofer zu wählen...
Stellen wir halt erstmal nur Deutschland um 



> Sag mal, brauchst du nicht ein Kernkraftwerk, um ein Fusionskraftwerk "anzuwerfen"?
> Du brauchst ja erst mal massiv Energie, um den Fusionsprozess überhaupt zu starten. Und der muss ja irgendwo herkommen.
> Ergo müsste man zu jedem Fusionskraftwerk ein Kernkraftwerk hinstellen, sozusagen als Anlasser. Sofern man mit einem Kernkraftwerk überhaupt auskommt.



Ich glaube, über die Kaltstartfähigkeit hat sich noch niemand Gedanken gemacht - wir sind ein Jahrzehnt oder mehr von einem lauffähigen Reaktor und viele Jahrzehnte von einem Beitrag zum Stromnetz entfernt, da konzipiert niemand eine reale Anlage. Die Startströme sollten aber nicht so hoch ausfallen, dass es gleich ein AKW sein muss, da dürfte ein paar Gasturbinen ausreichen. Schließlich ist der Energiegehalt des Plasmas winzig (das ist ja eines der großen Probleme auf der Suche nach Stabilität - und das zentrale Element des Sicherheitsversprechens...) und die Anlagen drum rum dürften nicht mehr Energie verbrauchen als bei anderen Kraftwerkstypen. Einzig kritisch würde ich derzeit die Kühlung der Magneten betrachten. Für kommerzielle Anlagen möchte man allgemein nicht mehr auf Tiefsttemperatur-Supraleiter angewiesen sein (ob man das schafft.... Supraleitung bei Raumtemperatur ist ein fast genauso altes Versprechen, wie Fusionskraftwerke) aber zumindest mit heutiger Technologie wäre ein Ausfall, der lang genug ist um alles Kühlmittel verdampfen zu lassen, ein Problem.

Aber mal abwarten, bis man 1-2 Jahrzehnten so weit ist, die Funktion eines dauerlastfähigen Reaktors zu umschreiben. Je nach dem wie (ob  ) man das Problem des Brennstoffaustausches in den Griff bekommt, könnten Fusionsreaktoren relativ gut regelbar sein. Wenn man die Produktion binnen Minuten oder gar Sekunden auf das Niveau des lokalen Verbrauches drosseln kann, dann müsste man selbst im Falle eines katastrophalen Netzversagens nie alle Reaktoren eines Standorts abschalten.


----------



## Atent123 (31. Juli 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also in einem gebe ich dir recht: Wenn man Milliarden in eine Technik steckt, bei der man vorher weiß, dass nichts bei rauskommt, dann "riskiert" man kein Geld, sondern verbrennt es einfach. Aber nur mal so zur Orientierung:
> - Wendelstein-X: 1,6 Milliarden Euro, verbraucht Energie ohne Ende und kann nicht einmal "echten" Fusionsbrennstoff aufnehmen.
> - ITER: 16 Milliarden Euro (Tendenz steigend), erzeugt mit etwas Glück die Energie, die er selbst verbraucht
> - DEMO: mindestens 10 mal so groß wie ITER, 2 GW Nennleistung
> ...



Wobei ich Wendelstein-X da ausklammern würde weil das Ding ein reines Labor ist.
Das das Ding nicht mal "echten" Fusionsbrennstoff aufnimmt stimmt so nicht.
Theorethisch könne Wendelstein das.
Nur hat man da aktuell hier in DE zu viel Angst vor .


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2016)

Wendelstein setzt ja erst mal ein anderes Prinzip an. 
Der Iter Reaktor arbeitet mit dem Tokamak Prinzip, wo man ein Stromfluss im Plasma braucht, der Stellarator braucht das nicht. Meiner Meinung nach die bessere Methode.
Beim Iter ist ja nicht mal geklärt, wie man den Stromfluss im Plasma überhaupt aufrecht erhalten will.


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Grundlagenforschung, die irgendwann man wirtschaftlich sinnvoll sein soll.
> Aber schon die Kernkraft hat ja Milliarden verschlungen und wird es noch weiter tun -- da ja der Müll irgendwo hin muss.
> Ich würde doch erst mal die Energieerzeugung näher betrachten, bei der erst gar kein Müll anfällt.
> Denn bis heute haben wir kein Material, das lange genug "durchhalten" kann, um mit den schnellen Neutronen -- die ja letztendlich die Energie tragen, die wir nutzen wollen -- fertig zu werden, ohne dass man das gleich nach einem Jahr wieder wegwerfen muss.



Willst du denn die ganze Welt mit Solarzellen und Windrädern zupflastern?

Schon allein die "Grundversorgung" an elektr. Energie in Afrika, und der extrem steigende Energiebedarf in Asien,

lässt sich doch heutzutage gar nicht mehr mit"Öko-Strom" decken 

Für diese sogenannte Grundlast, werden auch weiterhin konventionelle Kraftwerke benötigt werden ...

... und viele Länder setzen deswegen, zumindest vorübergehend, auf Atomkraft

Der Müll ist jetzt ein anderes Problem, auch sind neue Kernkraftwerke in Planung, in welchen der Müll drastisch reduziert werden könnte 

@ruyven

Momentan braucht man noch einen gigantischen Generator um die Fusion zu starten,

ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass dieses Problem in 20-30 Jahren gelöst sein sollte


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass dieses Problem in 20-30 Jahren gelöst sein sollte



Dann immer her mit den Vorschlägen. 
Kannst dir später den Nobelpreis abholen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Wobei ich Wendelstein-X da ausklammern würde weil das Ding ein reines Labor ist.
> Das das Ding nicht mal "echten" Fusionsbrennstoff aufnimmt stimmt so nicht.
> Theorethisch könne Wendelstein das.
> Nur hat man da aktuell hier in DE zu viel Angst vor .



Wendelstein-X habe ich mit aufgenommen um zu zeigen, wie schweine viel Geld schon ein einzelnes, kleines Grundlagenexperiment investiert wird, solange "Fusion" drauf steht - auch wenn es lichtjahre von einem funktionierenden Reaktor entfernt ist. Und für eine Deuterium-Tritium-Fusion ist Wendelstein-X afaik weder ausgelegt noch dimensioniert.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Willst du denn die ganze Welt mit Solarzellen und Windrädern zupflastern?
> 
> Schon allein die "Grundversorgung" an elektr. Energie in Afrika, und der extrem steigende Energiebedarf in Asien,



Beide Kontinente haben eine deutlich geringere Bevölkerungsdichte, als Deutschland und müssten im Schnitt eine höhere solare Einstrahlung haben. Als ich die letzte Abschätzung zu Deutschland gesehen habe (ist zugegebenermaßen über ein halbes Jahrzehnt her, aber seitdem hat sich die Effizienz von Solarzellen stärker gesteigert, als der Stromverbrauch) ging man davon aus, dass der gesamte Strombedarf allein auf dem nach Süden gerichteten vorhandenen Dachflächen gedeckt werden kann. (auch wenn das bei weitem nicht die günstigste Lösung wäre).



> Für diese sogenannte Grundlast, werden auch weiterhin konventionelle Kraftwerke benötigt werden ...



Grundlast? Was soll das sein? Bis auf weiteres haben wir ein Problem mit Grundproduktion und fehlender Abnahme derselben.



> ... und viele Länder setzen deswegen, zumindest vorübergehend, auf Atomkraft



Zähle 10 Länder auf (das ist schon sehr, sehr niedrig angesetzt für "viele"), die in diesem Jahrtausend eine AKW in Betrieb genommen haben. Davon bitte mindestens 5, bei denen es kein militärisches Atomprogram gibt, das als Hauptantriebsgrund hinter der Nuklertechnik dient.



> Der Müll ist jetzt ein anderes Problem, auch sind neue Kernkraftwerke in Planung, in welchen der Müll drastisch reduziert werden könnte



Nein, der Müll ist nicht "ein anderes" Problem. Es ist eins von den drei verdammt großen Problemen und eine "Planung" für "nicht ganz so viel neuen Müll produzieren" löst dieses Problem nicht einmal ansatzweise.


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Grundlast? Was soll das sein?



Unter Grundlast versteht man den minimalsten Energiebedarf, der benötigt wird, ohne das die Stromnetze kollabieren

Schon allein das wäre mit "Öko-Strom" gar nicht zu realisieren, zudem es ja momentan keine wirtschaftlichen Möglichkeiten gibt, 
diese Energie überhaupt zu speichern

•  Geplante Atomreaktoren weltweit nach Landern 2016 | Statistik


----------



## bschicht86 (2. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> zudem es ja momentan keine wirtschaftlichen Möglichkeiten gibt, diese Energie überhaupt zu speichern



Man könnte ja bei Energieüberschuss die Windräder Wind erzeugen lassen, den man bei Bedarf wieder abgreift.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Unter Grundlast versteht man den minimalsten Energiebedarf, der benötigt wird, ohne das die Stromnetze kollabieren
> 
> Schon allein das wäre mit "Öko-Strom" gar nicht zu realisieren, zudem es ja momentan keine wirtschaftlichen Möglichkeiten gibt,
> diese Energie überhaupt zu speichern



Da es in Bayern ja keine Meere gibt und sie somit keine Offshore Windparks haben, könnten sie ein paar Pumpspeicherkraftwerke hinbauen. Genug Berge gibt es dafür.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Schon allein das wäre mit "Öko-Strom" gar nicht zu realisieren, zudem es ja momentan keine wirtschaftlichen Möglichkeiten gibt,
> diese Energie überhaupt zu speichern


Das ist falsch. Du vergisst Biogase, inbesondere, wenn in Kürze die Pyrolyse flächendeckend zur Verwertung von jeder Art Bioabfall eingesetz wird, haben wir relativ große Mengen an Biogasen, die sehr gut zu speichern sind. Zusammen mit Sonne und Wind lassen sich so sehr stabile virtuelle Kraftwerke betrieben, die unsere geringe Grundlast natürlich abdecken können und noch viel mehr. Dazu kommt Wasserkraft. Auch deren Leistung kann in weiten Grenzen geregelt werden. Bei viel Wind und Sonne "spart" man Wasser im Stausee, bei wenig Wind und Sonne dreht man doe Schläuche auf. Natürlich ist man dabei sehr abhängig von Schiffbarkeit (Ederstausee) oder Wasserstand im Allgemeinen.
Virtuelles Kraftwerk – Wikipedia
KIT - IKFT - Institut fur Katalyseforschung und -technologie (IKFT)


----------



## troppa (3. August 2016)

Ich hielt die Kernfusion, im Gegensatz zur Kernfission, mal für eine gute Idee. Ich habe meine Meinung geändert, da ein Kernfusionkraftwerk genau so viel Müll wie ein Kernfissionskraftwerk macht. Das mit der kürzeren Halbwertszeit ist ja schön und gut, aber meines Wissens nach sind die Folgen der Aktivierung durch die stärkere Neutronenstrahlung nur wenig bzw. noch nicht erforscht, daher könnten vor Allem im Beton des Containments bzw. des Fundaments auch Isotope mit längeren Halbwertszeiten entstehen (Das Blanket muss, meines Wissenstandes nach, alle 2-3 Jahren komplett erneuert werden). Zudem wird gerne vernachlässigt, dass Isotope mit kürzeren Halbwertzeiten auch stärker strahlen als Isotope mit längerer Halbwertzeit.

Ich verstehe zudem nicht, was wir mit nem Fusionskraftwerk in 50 Jahren sollen, wenn die Stromversorgung dezentralisiert ist, virtuelle Kraftwerke eingeführt wurden und alles per Smartgrid vernetzt wurde. Ich denke da durch wird sich die, im Stromnetz benötigte, Grundlast auf ein absolutes Minimum reduzieren, was ein derartiges Kraftwerk sowieso obsolet machen würde.

Meiner Meinung nach könnten die die Forschung am Tokamakprinzip direkt schon mal einstellen, da es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nie in einem kommerziellen Fusionskraftwerk eingesetzt werden wird. Die Forschungsgelder könnte man für sinnvoller Sachen einsetzen, wie einen vernünftigen Latentwärmespeicher zur Stromspeicherung oder zur weiteren Erforschung der photokatalytische Wasserspaltung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Unter Grundlast versteht man den minimalsten Energiebedarf, der benötigt wird, ohne das die Stromnetze kollabieren
> 
> Schon allein das wäre mit "Öko-Strom" gar nicht zu realisieren, ...



Nö, ein minimaler Bedarf wäre mit "Öko-Strom" nicht zu realisieren, weil der keinen Bedarf hat, sondern ein Angebot darstellt. Falls du eigentlich darüber reden willst, dass wir eine Grundmenge an Dauerverbrauchern haben, die rund um die Uhr versorgt werden müssen, stelle ich weiterhin meine Frage:
Was soll das sein? Es gibt, in Relation zum Gesamtverbrauch, fast nichts was mitten in der Nacht laufen muss und bislang treiben wir sehr viel Aufwand, um gerade in den Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang irgendwie einen halbwegs sinnvollen Verbrauch herbeizuführen. Das Bisschen, was tatsächlich benötigt wird, wäre für WKAs überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Adi1 (6. August 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falls du eigentlich darüber reden willst, dass wir eine Grundmenge an Dauerverbrauchern haben, die rund um die Uhr versorgt werden müssen, stelle ich weiterhin meine Frage:
> Was soll das sein? Es gibt, in Relation zum Gesamtverbrauch, fast nichts was mitten in der Nacht laufen muss



Ich habe keine Ahnung wo du wohnst 

Wenn du aber einmal eine deutsche Großstadt (z. Bsp. Berlin oder Hamburg) besuchen solltest, wirst du feststellen, das da keineswegs bei Sonnenuntergang die Fußwege hochgeklappt werden 

Ganz zu schweigen davon, was die Infrastruktur in der Nacht benötigt

Momentan sind gerade einmal 25% der Grundlast mit "Ökostrom" abdeckbar Grundlast der Stromproduktion in Deutschland


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2016)

Ich lebe in einem Land, in dem Nachstrom 20 bis 35% billiger ist, obwohl bereits Pumpspeicherkraftwerke mit rund 38 GWh Kapazität genutzt werden, um nachts produzierten Überschuss tagsüber verbrauchen zu können. Allein eine Nutzung dieser reinen Speichersysteme in Gegenrichtung würde, konzentriert auf 6-7 Nachstunden, der Durchschnittsproduktion aller deutschen Atomkraftwerke entsprechen/deren nächtliche Produktion vollständig ersetzen. Und im Vergleich zu den Regelkpazitäten bei (nicht-Pump-)Speicherkraftwerken, Gaskraftwerken und vor allem steuerbaren Industrieprozessen (Elektrolyse, E-Stahlöffen,... werden derzeit alle bevorzugt nachts betrieben, wenn es einen Überschuss an Strom gibt) sind das afaik (umfassende Statistiken gibts leider nicht) noch winzige Zahlen. Allein die Stahlindustrie hat einen Anteil von 16 % am deutschen Industriestromverbrauch. Dagegen sind deine paar Clubs in Berlin und Hamburg ein Witz - trotz der gängigen, überaus effizienten Kombination aus großen Glühbirnen-Showbeleuchtungen und ebenso großen Klimaanlagen, damit man es noch halbwegs drinne aushalten kann


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dagegen sind deine paar Clubs in Berlin und Hamburg ein Witz - trotz der gängigen, überaus effizienten Kombination aus großen Glühbirnen-Showbeleuchtungen und ebenso großen Klimaanlagen, damit man es noch halbwegs drinne aushalten kann



Du wirst es kaum ahnen, aber viele Clubs und Bars haben inzwischen auf LED Lampen gewechselt.
Hat meine Firma letztes Jahr gemacht. Die Kosten waren zwar spürbar  aber schon innerhalb von 6 Monaten sind die Ausgaben wieder drin.
Schlimm ist nur, dass es Unternehmen gibt, die extra mehr Strom verbrauchen als sie müssten, weil sie sich dadurch von der EEG Umlage befreien lassen können. 
Und die Politik fördert den Unsinn auch noch.


----------



## Adi1 (8. August 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> obwohl bereits Pumpspeicherkraftwerke mit rund 38 GWh Kapazität genutzt werden, um nachts produzierten Überschuss tagsüber verbrauchen zu können.



Ja und?

Glaubst du wirklich, jedes Tal in den Alpen wird mit so einem Ding zugepflastert,

damit die Energiewende funktioniert?

Man sollte vlt. mal darüber nachdenken, das die Energie auch für 80 Mio. Landsleute irgendwiewie bezahlbar bleibt


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> 
> Glaubst du wirklich, jedes Tal in den Alpen wird mit so einem Ding zugepflastert,
> 
> ...



Wo ist das Problem? 1x gebaut und gut.
Man darf den Kram nur eben nicht von den Energieunternehmen bauen lassen, denn die sparen an allen Enden und Ecken, sieht man gut an den Kernkraftwerken.
Der Atomstrom wird noch so richtig teuer werden, wenn man den Müll verbuddeln muss und davon haben sich die Energiekonzerne ja schon frei gekauft und kassieren über den Strompreis trotzdem noch weiter für den Abbau der Kraftwerke.
Die Politik hat den Energie Unternehmen in den letzten 50 Jahren mit so viel Geld zu geschmissen, dass die darin fast ertrunken wären.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> 
> Glaubst du wirklich, jedes Tal in den Alpen wird mit so einem Ding zugepflastert,




Ich spreche von Anlagen, die schon vor Jahr(zehnt)en gebaut wurden und die bis heute nicht einmal dazu genutzt, werden um Solarstrom nachts nutzbar zu machen. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu kapieren? Wir haben in Deutschland keinen Mangel, sondern ein massives Überangebot an Stromgrundproduktion. Wenn uns irgendwas fehlt, dann Spitzenproduktion tagsüber, obwohl wir große Anstrengungen unternehmen, die Belastungen irgendwie auf den nächtlichen Überschuss zu verlagen.


----------



## Adi1 (11. August 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich spreche von Anlagen, die schon vor Jahr(zehnt)en gebaut wurden und die bis heute nicht einmal dazu genutzt, werden um Solarstrom nachts nutzbar zu machen. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu kapieren?



Mässige doch mal deinen Ton etwas, du redest hier nicht mit totalen Vollidioten 

Ich komme ursprünglich aus der Elektrobranche

Es gibt in Deutschland momentan nicht genug Pumpspeicherkraftwerke, welche diesen Energieüberschuss abfedern könnten

Das nächste Problem besteht darin, das noch zusätzlich Windräder ihre Energie ins Stromnetz einspeisen,

was letztendlich dazu führt, das die Netze gar nicht mehr homogen ausgelastet werden können

Es bringt ja nix, die Energie vom Norden, bis nach Bayern, Baden-Würtemberg oder sonstewohin zu leiten

@Threshold

Ja sicher wird das teuer, momentan haben da die Konzerne auch viel zu wenige Rücklagen beiseitegelegt für Rückbau und Endlagerung 

Im Endeffekt spielt es doch keine Rolle mehr, ob nun jetzt 100 Tonnen Müll mehrwerden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2016)

Entschuldige bitte den Tonfall. Ich bin nur etwas irritiert, wenn ich wiederholt erzählt bekomme, es gäbe einen Energieüberschuss aus erneuerbaren, für den wir gar nicht genug Pumpspeicher bauen könnten, wir de facto die vorhandenen Pumpspeicher nutzen, um im Umfeld der Produktionsmaxima der erneuerbaren noch mehr Energie ins Netz zu pumpen, weil gerade tagsüber trotz Solarausbau am häufigsten ein Mangel vorliegt.
Deswegen wiederhole ich noch einmal: Wir haben einiges an Speicherkraftwerken und bislang werden diese nicht zum Ausgleich der unregelmäßigen Produktion erneuerbarer genutzt, sondern zum Ausgleich der Dauerproduktion von fossilen und Atomkraftwerken. Die größte Belastung unserer Speicherkapazitäten ist derzeit eine zu hohe Grundproduktion. Das letzte, was wir brauchen, sind neue Grund"last"kraftwerke weil es schlichtweg nicht so viel Grundbedarf gibt.


[/letzter Versuch einen ganz primitiven Fakt rüberzubringen]


----------



## Adi1 (13. August 2016)

Das Problem besteht doch in der Geschäftemacherei an den Strombörsen, solange das nicht geregelt wird,

wird niemals eine angepasste Stromerzeugung möglich sein 

Als Kraftwerksbetreiber rechnen sich nun mal Pumpspeicherkraftwerke nicht, warum sollen sie investieren, wenn andere mit dem Produkt "Strom" zocken?

Eine zu hohe "Grundproduktion" liegt nur darin vor, das die Grundlastkraftwerke eine bestimmte Laufzeit haben,
bevor sie abgeschrieben sind und stillgelegt werden können


----------



## azzih (13. August 2016)

Wir benötigen vor allem erstmal gescheite Stromtrassen um unsern günstigen Windstrom von Norden weiter Richtung Süden zu transportieren. Aktuell verschenken wir den ja lieber an unsre europäischen Nachbarn als ihn mal selbst zu nutzen. Erneuerbare Energien sind ja nicht per se teuer, im Gegenteil. Teuer wurden sie durch diese Einspeisungssubventionen und durch die Strombörsen die ihr abstraktes Eigenleben führen. 

Und selbst die sind noch ein Schnäppchen wenn man die Kosten für Atromstrom zusammenrechnet mit den Subventionen bei Bau und Betrieb und jetzt Milliarden über Milliarden an Kosten für Entsorgung und Lagerung die der Steuerzahler größtenteils tragen wird. Aber viele Menschen sind einfach dumm und sehn bei Stromkosten nur das was am Monatsende bei ihren Nebenkosten steht und nicht das was auch noch nebenbei an ihren Steuern dafür aufgewendet wird. Das gleiche Spiel mit Lebensmitteln, die in Deutschland spottbillig sind, aber im Gegenzug halt massiv mit Steuermitteln quersubventioniert werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. August 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...[/letzter Versuch einen ganz primitiven Fakt rüberzubringen]...


Du irrst aber mit Deiner Annahme. Wind und Sonne passen nicht in herkömmliche Bezeichnungen, weil sie nur temporär Strom produzieren. erst die Kombination mit jederzeit einschaltbaren Kraftwerken oder Speichern, kann man ein Netz betreiben. Niemand würde aber auf die Idee kommen, unseren gesamten Strombedarf für eine Wocdhe (typische Winterszenarien mit diesigen Tagen ohne Wind) über Speciher zu decken.

Was wir in Kombination zur EE brauchen, sind viele mittelgroße Gaskraftwerke, die sehr schnell an und jederzeit abschaltbar sind. Die baut aus vernünftigen Günden aber niemand, wil Strom aus Braunkohlekraftwerken viel billiger ist, und die stehen rum. Auch die abgeschriebenen alten Kernkraftwerke stehen halt rum und belegen die unteren 15GW am produziertem Strom. Sobald die Kernkraftwerke abgeschaltet und Braunkohlekraftwerke zurückgedrängt wurden, brauchen wir natürlich mehr Gaskraftwerke, die je nach Anteil vo Snne und Wind auch mit erheblichen Anteilen von Biogas betrieben werden können. Billig wird das alles nicht, aber es gibt uns Unabhängigkeit und sauberer Luft. Wenn dann noch die "verdammten" Dieselmotoren aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden und die überwiegende Masse aus Elektrofahrzeugen besteht, wird es eine andere Welt sein. Die Luft wird besser....


----------



## Adi1 (13. August 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du irrst aber mit Deiner Annahme. Wind und Sonne passen nicht in herkömmliche Bezeichnungen, weil sie nur temporär Strom produzieren. erst die Kombination mit jederzeit einschaltbaren Kraftwerken oder Speichern, kann man ein Netz betreiben. Niemand würde aber auf die Idee kommen, unseren gesamten Strombedarf für eine Wocdhe (typische Winterszenarien mit diesigen Tagen ohne Wind) über Speciher zu decken.
> 
> Was wir in Kombination zur EE brauchen, sind viele mittelgroße Gaskraftwerke, die sehr schnell an und jederzeit abschaltbar sind. Die baut aus vernünftigen Günden aber niemand, wil Strom aus Braunkohlekraftwerken viel billiger ist, und die stehen rum. Auch die abgeschriebenen alten Kernkraftwerke stehen halt rum und belegen die unteren 15GW am produziertem Strom. Sobald die Kernkraftwerke abgeschaltet und Braunkohlekraftwerke zurückgedrängt wurden, brauchen wir natürlich mehr Gaskraftwerke, die je nach Anteil vo Snne und Wind auch mit erheblichen Anteilen von Biogas betrieben werden können. Billig wird das alles nicht, aber es gibt uns Unabhängigkeit und sauberer Luft. Wenn dann noch die "verdammten" Dieselmotoren aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden und die überwiegende Masse aus Elektrofahrzeugen besteht, wird es eine andere Welt sein. Die Luft wird besser....



Jo, genauso ist es 

Der Vorteil bei diesen "Mittelkraftwerken" ist auch die relativ schnelle Lastanpassung,

welche bei den Grundkraftwerken, nicht so gegeben ist


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. August 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> JDer Vorteil bei diesen "Mittelkraftwerken" ist auch die relativ schnelle Lastanpassung,


Dazu kommt höhere Netzstabilität. Wenn 1GW Kernkraftwerke mal wieder in eine Notabschaltung gehen müssen, passierte um Hamburg herum hin und wieder, sind lokale Stromausfälle  vorgekommen. Mit 5 Gaskraftwerken um 200MW würde das nicht passieren. Außerem sind die viel besser mit Kraft-Wärme-Kältekopplung in den städtischen Energiehaushalt zu integrieren. Wir haben deshalb so unglaublich viele Kraftwerke herumstehen, weil wir parallel zu Kernkraftwerken weitere Kraftwerke zur Sicherstellung des Strombedarfes  errichteten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du irrst aber mit Deiner Annahme. Wind und Sonne passen nicht in herkömmliche Bezeichnungen, weil sie nur temporär Strom produzieren. erst die Kombination mit jederzeit einschaltbaren Kraftwerken oder Speichern, kann man ein Netz betreiben. Niemand würde aber auf die Idee kommen, unseren gesamten Strombedarf für eine Wocdhe (typische Winterszenarien mit diesigen Tagen ohne Wind) über Speciher zu decken.



Viele Leute in Norddeutschland wären froh, wenn sie dein "typisches" Winterszenario wenigstens einmal im Jahrzehnt erleben würden 
Und ich sagte weder, dass Wind und Sonne in gängige Konzepte passen, noch dass sie alleine die perfekte Lösung sind, noch dass man Strom für eine Woche speichern sollte. Meine einzige Aussage war, dass wir bislang nur ein einziges Problem mit "Grundlastkraftwerken" haben: Wir haben viel mehr davon, als wir brauchen. Und das einzige Problem, dass wir bis auf weiteres mit Speicherkraftwerken haben, ist, dass wir sie nicht für EE nutzen können, weil sie eben noch dafür gebraucht werden, das Problem mit der zu großen Produktion von AKWs und KKWs zu kompensieren.

Das könnte man aber auch mit "abschalten" und schon wäre der Weg frei für einiges an erneuerbaren.

Bezüglich Gaskraftwerke:
Kurzfristig erscheinen sie zwar als die beste Lösung, aber unser Biogaspotential ist begrenzt und dieser Energieträger ist auch für den mobilen Einsatz sehr attraktiv, zum Teil (Flugverkehr) bis auf weiteres alternativlos. Da muss man aufpassen, dass man nicht zuviel Geld in einer Technik versenkt, die dann mittelfristig stillsteht. Das Rückrat der Produktion muss jedenfalls ein europäisches Verbundnetz auf Basis von Sonne und Wind werden - und das eigentlich binnen 10 Jahren, wenn wir unsere Klimaschutzversprecher ernst meinen würden, was den Aufbau von "Brückentechnologien" eigentlich schwachsinnig macht. (De facto ist er doch sinnvoll, weil er wenigstens ein Bisschen was bringt und wir vermutlich noch 50+ Jahre brauchen, ehe wir neben der Hauptkonzentration auf Wohlstands- und Vermögenssteigerung -letztere natürlich vor allem für die oberen Schichten...- irgendwie mal ein Bißchen was für Nachhaltigkeit getan haben)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. August 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Viele Leute in Norddeutschland wären froh, wenn sie dein "typisches" Winterszenario wenigstens einmal im Jahrzehnt erleben würden


Wir hattern schon drei Wochen lang keinen nennenswerten Windstrom im Netz. Schau Dir einfach täglich diesen Link an, dann bekommst Du ein Gefühl für die sehr unterschiedliche Einspeisung. Das ist besser, als einfach Dinge zu behaupten.
Transparency in Energy Markets - Homepage

Die Namen Grundlastkraftwerke und grundlastfähig sind leider irreführund. Jedes Gaskraftwerk ist grundlastfähig, wird aber aus ökonomischen Gründen nicht dafür eingesetzt, weil die Brennstoffkosten zu hoch sind. Jedes Kernkraftwerk wäre spitzenlasttauglich, aber die Investitionskosten für ein bis zwei Stunden am Tag der Energienutzung  sind zu hoch, darum hat Frankreich auch ständig Probleme und Stromknappheit, sowohl im Sommer, wenn Klimaanlagen zusätzlich laufen als auch im Winter, wenn elektrische Heizungen genutzt werden. Wind und Sonne werden nie grundlastfähig sein oder sicher die Spitzenlast decken. Sie sind einfach da oder nicht, man spart mit ihnen nur Brennstoff, mehr nicht. Dafür hat man doppelte Investitionskosten. Ein teurer Spaß, aber ich bin trotzdem dafür.

Unser Biogaspotential ist riesig, wenn 10-20 Prozent der Bioabfälle über Pyrolyse vergast werden. Alle das Laub,  Stroh etc... Und davon nur eine Handvoll Prozent, weil Humusbildung auch wichtig ist. Man muss es nur machen. Natürlich muss das Rückrat Wind und Sonne werden. Aber dazu müssten europäische Länder mitziehen. Aber wo ist deren Gewinn, wenn sie deutsche Windkraftanlagen und deutsche oder chinesische Solarzellen kaufen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2016)

Nö, die großen Braunkohle- und Kernkraftwerke sind nur für die Grundlast zuständig,

weil sie über ein eingeschränktes Regelverhalten verfügen 

Gaskraftwerke sind für die Mittellast optimal, da man mit diesen schneller auf einen sich ändernden Bedarf reagieren kann


----------

